# Black skirt tetra and zebra danio



## LiamB (Jul 25, 2013)

Are the black skirt tetras and zebra danios compatible? I have a 45 gallon tank and can't figure out what fish I want when cycling is complete...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ameliarose82 (Feb 1, 2013)

I've never had danios but based on the profile I would imagine they would be fine. We have kept at one time or another red eye tetras (which we have since moved to our 55g), neon tetras (which we have since moved to our 10g), and now we have platys, corys, serpae tetras, and harlequin rasboras with our black skirts. I would recommend a small better shoaling fish since you have the black skirts. With our current set up we have fish swimming in all levels of the tank which I really like because the tank seems full all the time.


----------

